# Gunk at the base of their nails and crusties near the mouth...



## PuppyLovely (May 2, 2008)

I've been having this problem with both Gizmo and Charlie for a few months now. They both have allergies, although Gizmo's is far worse than Charlie's though not as flared up at the moment as bad as other times but anyways, they both have had this gunk at the base of their nails and it sort of looks like it goes in through the base. The color varies from a beige to a slightly dark color, not yellow nor green but brown/blackish. It's not on all the nails, maybe 1-2 on each paw. I finally decided to take Charlie to the vet for it when I noticed one of his toes were swollen (although it went away), I still took him since his gunk is worse than Gizmo's. The vet told me it could be some type of fungus, especially since he might be constantly licking his toes and then it stays wet. He sent me home with an anti fungal shampoo to use at least once a week and to also buy some antifungal wipes (which I actually didn't do, it was optional) to cleanse the area every few days. It's still there. When I shower them, I use the anti fungal shampoo on all their paws, once a week or 2. I've also noticed the skin surrounding their toes is very dry. Is there anything I can use to help with the dryness? Have any of you experienced "the gunk" with their furbabies? 

I've ALSO had this other problem. Again, more so with Charlie. Around the mouth area, the lower part, near his canines (that's what they're called, right?), they always have this crusty build up. The color on that varies from beige to brown. It's not goopy or moisty, it's just crusty. I showed that to the vet too and he suggested I also use the anti fungal shampoo there. It's not food. It's still there!!  I try taking them out with a small comb but it comes back and when I shower them, I make sure to wash there too. 

*Sighs* For the record, I give them half of a half of a Benadryl a day or every other day (that sounded... erm, lol.) That's probably not enough but like I said, at the moment, their allergies aren't as flared up. =/ They never really go outside (and even when they do, I wipe/clean down their paws after they come in, so it's not "gunk" from outside.) 

I don't want them to be uncomfortable. :bysmilie:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like yeast on the toes from allergies...is he on a fatty acid supplement? that can help with the dryness and the allergies.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Annie had that stuff all over her toes and nails when I first got her. It was smelly and so gunked up there was no way you could just scrub it or scrape it off the nails. The vet had me wet her paws down with Dr. Tichenor's and a cotton ball then rub some anti-fungal cream (can't remember the name) into her little toes and nails and paw pads. We also used the Malaseb shampoo (until she was switched over to the Dermabenz Shampoo). 

It took a while, but it did eventually go away. Thank God, because it smelled so bad.

Good luck!


----------



## PuppyLovely (May 2, 2008)

> sounds like yeast on the toes from allergies...is he on a fatty acid supplement? that can help with the dryness and the allergies.[/B]


Well, I give them each a half of a Synovi Soft Chew every other day. I mainly use it for the Glucosamine but it also contains a bit of EPA and DHA (omega fatty acids.) I have a pouch of Missing Link I never used. Should I add some of that to their food?
Thank you.



> Annie had that stuff all over her toes and nails when I first got her. It was smelly and so gunked up there was no way you could just scrub it or scrape it off the nails. The vet had me wet her paws down with Dr. Tichenor's and a cotton ball then rub some anti-fungal cream (can't remember the name) into her little toes and nails and paw pads. We also used the Malaseb shampoo (until she was switched over to the Dermabenz Shampoo).
> 
> It took a while, but it did eventually go away. Thank God, because it smelled so bad.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I'm able to scrub off what I can see but it does come back within 4-5days. The malaseb shampoo is what I've been using. What's Dr. Tichenor? :/
How long did she have it for and long how did it take to go away? How often did you use the products before improvement? Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh I am all about malaseb foot soaks. Get a little plastic pan or litter pan. Wet them, soap 'em up, and let them stand there for 10 minutes, then rinse. You can do it a few times a week. 

Malaseb also makes a spray you can use every day.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I used the Maleseb shampoo for Missy when she had a yeast infection. I also got the Maleseb flush ( just a direct application product) and used it at very first sign of any flare up and it worked beautifully!! I just bought a bottle to have on hand if needed ( It's antibacterial/antifungal) .


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds like you've got some great advice.

I'm sure you'll clear it up in no time


----------

